# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Κατασκευη telecoil

## aser

Για οσους δεν γνωριζουν, ειναι ενα καλωδιο που το φορανε στο λαιμο η βαρηκοη και ακουνε στο τηλ χωρις να κρατανε το κινητο στο αυτι, χαρη στα ακουστικα η κοχλιακα εμφυτευματα που εχουν το πηνιο Τ.

Το ερωτημα ειναι γνωριζεται πως φτιαχνω τετοιο καλωδιο; μου φαινονται πολλα να δωσω 60€ για στερεο που το θελω.

Εδω περισσοτερα αν σας βοηθαει. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_induction_loop

----------


## klik

Σταύρο το telecoil στο link που έβαλες μπαίνει στο χώρο (πάτωμα κυρίως) π.χ. σε αεροδρόμια, σταθμούς τρένων και τα ακουστικά βοηθήματα με κάποιο εσωτερικό τους πηνίο (σαν το πηνίο Τ στα κ.ε.), παίρνουν επαγωγικά το σήμα.

 Μάλλον σε αυτό το link αναφέρεσαι: http://www.hearingloss.org/sites/def...l_Brochure.pdf

----------


## aser

*klik*  	 ευχαριστω για την παρατηρηση σου


To link το εβαλα για να παρετε μια εικονα τι ειναι το telecoil και που χρησιμοποιειται, αυτο που θελω ειναι πως μπορω να φτιαξω για των εαυτο μου.

Αν καποιος εχει ασχοληθει ας δωσει σχεδιο η καποια βοηθεια.

----------

